#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  angstoornis/paniekaanvallen/hyperventilatie/gespannen

## samsung1983

Assalaam aleikom

mensen ik heb een vraagje .. wie herkend dit en heeft dit ook.

ik ben een man van 30 jaar ik bid. en soms moet ik snel bidden omdat ik gespannen ben en bang ben dat ik een hartstilstand krijg of iets anders. ik ben depressief en heb een grote angststoornis.. elke dag maar weer. soms heb ik dagen dat het goed gaat en meestal gaat het niet goed. ik gbruik medicatie voor de angst en onrust. en loop bij de ggz bij een pschgyater. ik heb meer dan 10 x roqya gedaan bij mensen in nl en marokko geen uitkomst. ik weet niet wat ik moet doen namelijk.. ben het zat tis moeilijk te verdragen soms. ik heb geen werk en geen school, want dat gaat niet samen met wat ik heb. ik hoop in sha allah dat allah mij snel geneest want soms is dit niet te houden.

wie herkend hierin graag pm of hier maak niet uit .. het kan me helpen.. en dat ik niet de enige ben.

assalaam aleikom

----------


## JasminNoir

> Assalaam aleikom
> 
> mensen ik heb een vraagje .. wie herkend dit en heeft dit ook.
> 
> ik ben een man van 30 jaar ik bid. en soms moet ik snel bidden omdat ik gespannen ben en bang ben dat ik een hartstilstand krijg of iets anders. ik ben depressief en heb een grote angststoornis.. elke dag maar weer. soms heb ik dagen dat het goed gaat en meestal gaat het niet goed. ik gbruik medicatie voor de angst en onrust. en loop bij de ggz bij een pschgyater. ik heb meer dan 10 x roqya gedaan bij mensen in nl en marokko geen uitkomst. ik weet niet wat ik moet doen namelijk.. ben het zat tis moeilijk te verdragen soms. ik heb geen werk en geen school, want dat gaat niet samen met wat ik heb. ik hoop in sha allah dat allah mij snel geneest want soms is dit niet te houden.
> 
> wie herkend hierin graag pm of hier maak niet uit .. het kan me helpen.. en dat ik niet de enige ben.
> 
> assalaam aleikom


Allah i shafeek.. 
Het komt veel vaker voor dan je denkt, je bent zeker niet de enige.

----------


## SocialBird

Het komt wel relatief veel voor bij Marokkanen ook...  :frons:

----------


## -B-Karim-B-

Het komt veel voor bij Marokkanen in Nederland. Omdat het land ons geen veilig thuis biedt.

----------


## Amal1990

Asalam alaikom,

Probeer zelf veel Koran te luisteren of lezen en dua voor dat je gaat slapen en als je opstaat.

Inschalah zul je snel beter worden.

----------


## Cleo_patra

misschien dat je wat hebt meegemaakt, dat zoveel invloed heeft/ heeft gehad op jou leven ? 
Quran, Quran, Quran & psygiater, en neem ieamand in vertrouwen en vertel hem je verhale..misschien kom je der zo over heen.

----------


## Amsterdam29

Psychiater bezoeken.


ps. ik zou uitgebreid bidden. Want doodgaan terwijl je bidt, beter kan niet..


daarnaast als het je tijd is, is het je tijd. je kun beter overgeven (aan die angst) dan er tegen vechten.

----------


## Oum Qaamis

Asalamoe 3alaykoem wa rahmatolaah akhi, 

ten eerste moge Allah Subhana Hoewa Ta3ala je genezen hiervan en de situatie voor je vergemakkelijken.. Ameen. 

Subhana'Allaah.. De dingen waar jij mee kamt komen mij erg bekent voor, voornamelijk de angststoornissen en deppresie.. Het enige wat mij verder heeft geholpen is het meer gaan verichten in aanbidding.. Meer toevlucht zoeken tot Allaah en nogmaals meer verrichten in aanbidding.. Uiteindelijk is de enige genezing bij Allaah.. En bij het gedenken van Allah vinden de harten rust.. Geliefde broeder geef niet op.. Hoe vaak je ook weer terug valt zorg dat je daarna weer je toevlucht zoekt bij Allah.. We verichten en kunnen nooit te veel verichten qua aanbidding.. Khair In Shaa Allaah.. Ook helpt het mij om bewust na te denken over deze dunya en akhira.. Het zijn allemaal beproevingen en is deze dunya een gevangenis voor de gelovigen en een paradijs voor de ongelovigen.. 


moge Allah ons tot de bewonders van het paradijs Firdaouss al a3la laten behoren en ons behoeden van het hele vuur.. Allahoema ameen.

----------


## samira2020

beste broeder gebruik die troep niet die medicijnen want die laten je sterfen en die geven een hardstilstand omdat het kalmeerende medicijnen zijn verder zou ik je zelf niet voor gek laten verklaren bij de psygiater want ze stoppen je vol giftege pillen die nog erger zijn dan drugs er zitten gemiese dingen in waardoor je depresief word en je hard langzamer gaat kloppen zodat ze jouw laten denken dat je gek bent ,,,en meer van hun handel moet slikken en meschien in een psygiatrie moet zitten ik zou jouw zeggen broeder dat is egt gevaarlijk pas op ....zeg altijd gaat goed met mij voel me beterder ik heb verstand van die medicijnen ze verpesten je stof wisseling ook 


wat voor medicijnen gebruik jij ?

----------


## samira2020

want dan kan ik je gelijk wat info geven somigen van hun medicijnen maken mensen dood niet zeggen tegen de psygieater he

----------


## samira2020

jij moet leuke dingen gaan doen echt waar uitgaan muziek luisteren maak weer leven in jezelf lekker eten vriendinetjes zoeken wallah sjetaan zal jouw nooit laten rusten bid 5 x per dag en lees de ayet al kursi is een heel sterk gebed inscheallah gaat jouw stres over blijf zo veel mogelijk uit de buurt van psygiaters dat word je dood man

----------


## samira2020

hun trekken jouw elke keer dieper naar de afgrond die medicijnen zit gemiese spul in dat je nog gekker maakt zeg niet ik slik ze niet meer want dan weten ze gelijk dat je ze doorhebt maar gooie ze stiekum door toilet en zeg ik zoek nu afleiding om me stres en problemen te vergeten even aan iets anders denken doe net of je goed met je gaat en ga niet blowen is ook niet goed voor je kan je psygose door krijgen dat wel ik wens je sterkte als je nog vragen hebt kan je die stellen pas ook op met ziekenhuizen namelijk ze houden van moslim marteling bij jouw doen ze het geestelijk ook niet van de 1 op andere dag zeggen gaat heel goed met mij tegen psygiater zeg ik ga leuke dingen doen zodat ik minder gestrest ben ok dan wens je sterkte

----------


## Eric de Blois

> jij moet leuke dingen gaan doen echt waar uitgaan muziek luisteren maak weer leven in jezelf lekker eten vriendinetjes zoeken wallah sjetaan zal jouw nooit laten rusten bid 5 x per dag en lees de ayet al kursi is een heel sterk gebed inscheallah gaat jouw stres over blijf zo veel mogelijk uit de buurt van psygiaters dat word je dood man


Goed gemeend antwoord. Zo zie ik je graag reageren "samira2020"! Maar het is geen goed advies om deskundigen te mijden. Een psychiater is juist de beste weg naar een oplossing. Leuke dingen doen, muziek een vriedinnetje is natuurlijk altijd goed.

Groeten, Eric

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Assalaam aleikom
> 
> mensen ik heb een vraagje .. wie herkend dit en heeft dit ook.
> 
> ik ben een man van 30 jaar ik bid. en soms moet ik snel bidden omdat ik gespannen ben en bang ben dat ik een hartstilstand krijg of iets anders. ik ben depressief en heb een grote angststoornis.. elke dag maar weer. soms heb ik dagen dat het goed gaat en meestal gaat het niet goed. ik gbruik medicatie voor de angst en onrust. en loop bij de ggz bij een pschgyater. ik heb meer dan 10 x roqya gedaan bij mensen in nl en marokko geen uitkomst. ik weet niet wat ik moet doen namelijk.. ben het zat tis moeilijk te verdragen soms. ik heb geen werk en geen school, want dat gaat niet samen met wat ik heb. ik hoop in sha allah dat allah mij snel geneest want soms is dit niet te houden.
> 
> wie herkend hierin graag pm of hier maak niet uit .. het kan me helpen.. en dat ik niet de enige ben.
> 
> assalaam aleikom


Beste Samsung1983,

Heb even wat gezocht voor jou. Is dit misschien wat?

*Angstcentrum Socrato* (Het is wel Belgi. Maar dat is ook weer niet zo heel ver weg.)

*ipzo* *angstbehandeling* (Diverse vestigingen in Nederland.)

Heb je voor jezef een idee wat de oorzaak van je angst is?

----------


## Persephassa

Om te beginnen,
Heel veel du3a,dat is een krachtige middel om een situatie waar in je zit te veranderen,zodat je du3a verhoord wordt moet je wel aan bepaalde voorwaarden doen,zoek dat op,
Roqya doe dat liever niet bij iemand,en het zijn kwakzalvers,een raqi mag nooit en te nimmer om geld vragen,doet hij dit wel? Blijf dan weg,die zal jou nog meer de afgrond in helpen.
Doe zelf roqya,zoek uit hoe dit moet,zeker voor het slapen gaan,ayat elkursi,de laatste drie verzen en soerat el fatiha spelen hierbij een belangrijke rol,
Ook bepaalde Soera's lezen ,het liefst over regenwater is zeer krachtig,maar doe het zelf!

Eet gezond,en blijf weg van energiedranken (veroorzaken veel hartproblemen) vermijd fastfood en gebruik veel Hab souda en olijfolie en probeer goed uit te rusten,en een gebalanceerde dagritme te vinden.

Begin met bidden als je dat al niet doet,het gebed is de sleutel tot rust en innerlijke vrede en probeer spiritueel sterker te worden.

Probeer uit te zoeken waar je angst vandaan komt,dan kun het probleem bij de wortels aanpakken

Vermijd artsen en psychiaters,
die zullen je slechts meer ellende brengen,zeker als het om iets psychisch gaat,ze verdienen geld op de rug van zieke mensen,ze zijn er niet op uit om je te helpen maar zien je slechts als nummer om hun miljoenen omzet in gang te houden,begin er niet aan,als je eenmaal in die molen zit,kom je er niet uit,medicijnen zijn levensgevaarlijk.

Ik wens je heel veel sterkte
Allah ishafi

----------


## Limburg29

Beste broeder je lijkt mij wel.
Ik ben 29 en heb al vanaf mn 15de levensjaar last van overrompelende spanningen en sindsdien is mijn leven echt niet in te beelden zwaar.
Van de hoogste punten op de havo zonder moeite, rijk sociaal leven ben ook ik werkloos en heb ik geen diploma.
Als jij ook net zo lang als mij last hiervan hebt ben jij gewoon een strijder zoals geen ander.
Mijn tip is om je tijd te nemen om te leren ontspannen.
Wat mij echt helpt zijn ademhalingsoefeningen samen met oefeningen om je lichaam aan te spannen(om daarna tot lichamelijke ontspanning te komen)
Je moet hier wel echt je tijd voor nemen.
Je hebt tijd zat dus plan bijv, van 20:00 tot 20:20 ga je gewoon ontspannen en proberen alle aangewende nare gedachtes van je los te laten door rustig op je ademhaling te letten en niks anders..( het is belangrijk dat je dit gaat plannen zodat je echt voor jezelf tijd neemt.)
Pas als je leert ontspannen kun je denk ik verder met je leven want als je dit goed doet krijg je je concentratie en kracht langzaam maar zeker terug en kun je weer een fijn vrolijk bestaan hebben
Als je vragen hebt kun je me bereiken maar dit is mn eerste bericht hier dus het zal nog zoeken worden.
Sterkte khoya.

----------


## Yassine007

Salaam ou aleikom,

Ik weet wat je door maakt je bent bezeten door duivel je moet naar goeie elfqih gaan met koranschool in marokko ken er 1 lhaj tayeb vlakbij taroudant heeft mij ook geholpen.Hijwoont in de Bergen .je kan daar logeren voor reizegers ,gratis eten en drinken, slapen. en elke dag wordt koe geslacht heeft goede reputatie in de sous omgeving.

moge allah jou genezen in deze maand Ramadan.

salaam ou aleikom

----------


## ouadihlazaar

Hoe gaat het tegenwoordig met je?.

----------


## ouadihlazaar

Mijn e mail 

[email protected] 

Mail jou tel num Bel in in sha Allah you op.

----------


## SchrijverNL

Ik herken het. Wat ook helpt is hardlopen en sporten. Ook wandelen in de natuur kan uitkomst bieden. Ik raad hardlopen en fitness aan. Ik doe dat zelf ook alhoewel ik helemaal niet sportief ben.

----------

